
NY threatens to kick Charter out of the state after broadband failures - artsandsci
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/07/ny-threatens-to-kick-charter-out-of-the-state-after-broadband-failures/
======
dajohnson89
When I signed up for Charter in my new place, the salesman over phone
repeatedly pressed me to buy telephone service. I repeatedly refused. I
ordered internet only (1 Gb for $100/mo!). The technician came in and
installed phone without telling me until he was done working. I asked him to
please uninstall it, but he said he couldn't. I had to call in, cancel the
phone service. Asked them to pick up the modem, because it's a $200 liability
taking up space in my home. They refused. I had to take the modem in 95-degree
weather (subway + walking, i dont have a car) to some place 7 miles away,
eating up half of my saturday.

------
devhead
they should be kicked out, based on what I've read they are not coming close
to meeting the agreements they made to close their merger with TW. more states
need to push back against ISP's who abuse trust by lying and not delivering on
their commitments and harming customers by charging more for less quality.

